

Better relations with Cassandra 1.1 - tjake
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/schema-in-cassandra-1-1

======
franklovecchio
For those who are newer to Cassandra, or don't want to host it themselves, we
offer a hosted solution on Heroku (just REST), or a managed Enterprise ring
(with a REST API) -- <http://cassandra.io> . I apologize for the website...we
just hired a UI guy :)

~~~
mark_l_watson
Yes, the web site needs work :-) but I just signed up to kick the tires. The
.5 gig free tier is nice, thanks, but do you know yet what the cost structure
will be for modest use of a few 10's of gigs with moderate traffic?

Also, how do I get service on the AWS availability zone that I use for no
bandwidth charges?

~~~
franklovecchio
All good questions! A base ring is 4 nodes (one in each us-east zone), and you
can choose m1.small, m1.large, and m1.xlarge instances. This allows you to
create keyspaces with RF 3 safely. I don't have prices on-hand, but I believe
the m1.large base-ring is somewhere around 1K a month (snapshot
backups/rollbacks included, etc). We're looking for beta testers for the
Enterprise version, so deals might be able to be made if you contact the
Zendesk e-mail (support@2lemetry.zendesk.com)! Regarding transfer of data and
cost, we can add your AWS accounts/AWS security groups to the ring's ACL so
you'd be able to use AWS private IP addresses for free data transfer within
Amazon regions. Let me know if you have any more questions.

------
jasonkolb
Pretty cool for beginners, but I found that as I got more into Cassandra I
tend to use raw byte arrays for just about all keys as they really give you
much more flexibility and avoid a lot of headaches.

I understand the drive to make Cassandra more accessible to noobs, but I don't
think this is going to be the long-term mechanism for taking advantage of the
underlying platform.

